# Bathtub Spout Leaks Behind Spout (pics)



## wallix (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello! I am in the process of trying to (learn to) fix some odds and ends around the house on my own.

Whenever I pull the the stopper on the bathtub spout to activate the shower, water starts coming out _behind_ the spout (The shower still works, though). The stopper itself seems to work fine, though, as no water comes out of the spout at all in the front when activated. It's only where the back of the spout meets the wall. As you can see in the pics, the caulk is dried and cracking off. I see that there is no set screw, so I assume that this spout unscrews.

Is it a matter of just taking the spout off, cleaning off the old caulk and resealing where it meets the wall? Or is there more to it? Something is not sealing right whenever the stopper is pulled.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

*Edit* I also wanted to add that the water definitely comes from the front of the spout-side and then trickles out the back. The water isn't coming from the wall-side.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

It sounds like the diverter (spout) is bad or the connection is bad. They're easily replaced. Caulk won't help you. 

Simply unscrew the old one counterclockwise. Buy a new one and screw it in. Caulk the top and sides and leave a small gap at the bottom in case water gets back there.


----------



## wallix (Oct 13, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> It sounds like the diverter (spout) is bad or the connection is bad. They're easily replaced. Caulk won't help you.
> 
> Simply unscrew the old one counterclockwise. Buy a new one and screw it in. Caulk the top and sides and leave a small gap at the bottom in case water gets back there.


Thanks for your help. That's what I thought it was but I wanted another opinion. Should I use teflon tape on the threads, or will that not really make any difference?


----------



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

use teflon tape and stick the handle of your pliers in spout of new diverter to tighten it so you don't scratch the finish.


----------



## wallix (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, it didn't go as planned. I went out and bought a, "Universal" spout...but it wasn't very universal. The pipe that comes out of my wall has this collar-looking bulge around it with a rubber-ring that prevented the spout from going on. 

What should I be looking for to replace the spout because obviously it's not universal. I didn't know there was a rubber ring on there, too. Could that be the problem?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

That you bought will work about 98% of the time...But it isn't _quite_ universal! 

That's somebody's proprietary somthing-er-rather. Perhaps one of our resident plumbers will recognize it...

My suggestion would be to take that picture to a plumbing supply house (not a box store) to get a repair kit or replacement parts. Seeing how it is configured, I'd be willing to bet that the leak is due to a failed o-ring and not the diverter spout itself.


----------



## wallix (Oct 13, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> That you bought will work about 98% of the time...But it isn't _quite_ universal!
> 
> That's somebody's proprietary somthing-er-rather. Perhaps one of our resident plumbers will recognize it...
> 
> My suggestion would be to take that picture to a plumbing supply house (not a box store) to get a repair kit or replacement parts. Seeing how it is configured, I'd be willing to bet that the leak is due to a failed o-ring and not the diverter spout itself.


I'm starting to re-think the way this whole system works. I'm not sure how proprietary it is because the current spout looks like it was made for it (Some brand called Masco). I also noticed that the threads on the current spout appear not to be damaged. I'm beginning to eyeball that rubber ring now as that seems to be the only true seal. 

*edit* Has anyone seen this type of pipe before?


----------



## wallix (Oct 13, 2008)

My wife (Of all people) suggested capping off the tub-spout pipe and putting the old spout on just for looks. I am totally fine with this. How hard is it to cap off a copper pipe like that?


----------

